# Mail et Bug  "message non téléchargé du serveur" ?



## pao.firplast (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Voici ma config et mon problème.
Mac OS 10.39 + Mail 1.3.11 + Wanadoo

Mon problème dure depuis de longues semaines et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi.
J'ai un compte mail chez wanadoo et je récupère mes messages sur mon Mac pour pouvoir les lire avec mon logiciel Mail. 
Mon compte est bien paramétré, tout fonctionne depuis 2 ans mais depuis 2 mois environ, le logiciel Mail télecharge les entêtes des mails et m'affiche le message "Le message de xxx na pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger.", lorsque je veux cliquez desssus pour pouvoir le consulter !
Donc je suis obligé de quitter Mail et de le Réouvrir - et là çà marche je peux voir mon mail  ! A rien y comprendre ! 

Avez vous des idées d'où peut venir ce problème (qui est systématique maintenant !!!)

PS : Est ce que çà peut venir de la taille des messages sur ma boite ( 1 G0 de messages sur mon DD)


----------



## BAZOOKA (19 Février 2008)

Salut,
J'ai le même problème que toi et c'est le second post sur lequel j'ajoute mon témoignage. Donc, a priori nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir ce problème (maigre compensation mais bon) malheureusement le post précédent n'avait généré aucune réponse et le mien non plus, pour ma part ça fait bien 6 mois que je cherche la cause du problème en vain

J'en étais à me dire que le problème venait du dialogue entre ovh et mail (car mon compte défectueux est hébergé chez OVH) mais si tu me dis que pour toi il s'agit d'un compte Wanadoo?! Je repars à zéro.
J'ai même l'impression que le truc s'aggrave car maintenant quand je quitte et que je relance je n'arrive plus à accèder à la boite d'envoi ((du compte defectueux) j'ai 4 comptes mails et le le prb n'existe que sur 1 compte).

Malheureusement, il semble que personne n'ai l'ombre d'une idée car il n'y a eu aucune réponse en 3 posts. Nous travaillons en solo, mais si je trouve qq chose je ferais suivre, penses à moi dans le cas contraire.

Merci


----------



## pao.firplast (27 Février 2008)

Salut
Je pense avoir trouvé une solution (provisoire ou déf?) 
En fait tous ces problèmes de mails viennent pour ma part de la taille de ma base de mail (+ 1Go). Ce que j'ai fait :
-Faire des sous dossiers dans Mail dans la bôite reception et dans messages envoyés : exemple dossiers archives mail 2006, archives mail envoyés 2006 etc...
- Faire du trie : cad enlever les multiples mails de spams etc...

Du coup, depuis ma boite ne présente plus de bugs....
Cette technique de "classement" m'a été confirmé par une hotline technique de BIMP.

Essay çà !
a+


----------

